# Plywood Yo-Yos



## YoYoSpin (Oct 21, 2009)

Picked up some new material the other day that had yoyo written all over it. No voids, colors dyed all the way through each layer, turns easy and polishes up like a mirror. The stuff is called SpectraPly and can be purchased here.












Also makes a nice pen:


----------



## bgibb42 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, that is cool stuff.  Checked out the link and I'm wondering how you order the material.  Are there pre-determined dimensions to choose from, or does the customer specify the dimensions?


----------



## arjudy (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you have to buy whole sheets or can it be custom cut?


----------



## DozerMite (Oct 21, 2009)

There are several sign guys that use the stuff. It does say yo-yo.


----------



## RAdams (Oct 22, 2009)

The material is super cool. But those yo-yo's have me frothing at the mouth. I have never made a yoyo and I think it has been WAY too long. I gotta learn how to do that!



WOW.. After looking at these two, i went to your website. I clicked on gallery, and went from there to YOYO's. After the first hundred or so loaded, my dial up connection said that was enough. AMAZING. TOTALLY IMPRESSIVE! Man, i am jealous. I really must make yoyo's now.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 22, 2009)

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 22, 2009)

Very cool Ed! Seems like it might be perfect for 'Pendants' as well...:wink:


----------



## bitshird (Oct 22, 2009)

Pretty Yo Yo's Ed, pretty cool material


----------



## gpgsm (Oct 22, 2009)

Lovely...


----------



## YoYoSpin (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone. The site where I bought this material is pretty user un-friendly. I ended up calling them to place an order - shopping cart and product descriptions are poorly done, but the material itself is great. I bought quite a bit of this stuff, so if anyone wants some pen-sized to yoyo-sized blanks, let me know and we'll work something out.


----------



## sefali (Oct 22, 2009)

Ed,
  Please stop referring to it as a "plywood" yo-yo. I know that's what it actually is, but the term plywood instantly brings to mind that cheap crap being peddled nowadays. You do yourself a disservice by making that connection, no matter how fleeting.


----------



## artme (Oct 24, 2009)

Oooh, Ahhh!!!


----------



## ldl1017 (Dec 28, 2009)

Ed,
I'd be interested in some pen blanks in the blue and yellow coloring. Let me know if the offer is still out there and what the pricing w/shipping would be.
Lou


----------

